# What's your favorite place to buy shoes?



## CamaroChick (Aug 23, 2006)

I need some black pumps and some black ankle boots for fall. I'd like to get some good quality ones, but would rather not break the bank, as I'm pretty po'.






Any ideas are much appreciated!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 23, 2006)

I LOVE DSW!!! They have SO many shoes and bags and accessories to drool over!








They have great prices on name brands, and especialy this time of year, you can find GREAT clearances and sales (back to school AND switching from summer to fall!)

I think they have a store locater on their website (click here), so hopefully there is one near you.


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm a DSW fan also. They have such a variety! The other thing I do is find a pair I love in any department store than go online to buy. Zappos is great!


----------



## Nox (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm with Jessica, I just love Zappos.com, they have free priority shipping!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Aug 23, 2006)

Marshalls



It is my favorite place to buy everything



Great selection and great prices!


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* I just love Zappos.com, they have free priority shipping!



I second Zappos.com, you can get shoes that fit your budget no matter how much or little you have to spend.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 23, 2006)

I have such a hard time finding shoes that fit _and_ that I can actually walk in (lol, I'm not that coordinated, and my feet are so narrow they fall out of slip-on shoes), that usually I just have to go to every shoe store / shoe department in the mall and hope I can find what I'm looking for! lol


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never had the pleasure of shopping in DSW, but I've always had good luck in Payless, as cheap as they are! LOL! Oh, Target too!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm.... I'm not much for heels, but I also love Payless, and Walmart too, as they sometimes get in some of the high heels. Also Ross and TJmaxx might be a couple to check out as well, I've seen some really nice shoes in there for decent prices.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 24, 2006)

Girls Zappos.com Rocks that is the best website to buy shoes. There Customer Service is great. If you order your shoes today you will get them tomorrow for free &amp; 365 days return policy FREE, you can't go wrong.


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 24, 2006)

DSW and zappos.


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow! Thank you, ladies, for all the responses. This helps me a LOT, as I am "shopping impaired." I found some cute dress shoes on Zappos and will be checking out the other ideas, as well. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 24, 2006)

I loooove Macy's for shoes! Especially this Fall - I was in there the other day and there were sooooo many cute shoes and boots! I thought I despised ankle boots - but you know what? some of them are REALLY cute! I can't wait to go Fall shoe shopping! On the other hand though, I hate the clothes for Fall. Bummer. At least my feet will be happy.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 24, 2006)

Macy's and Nordstrom.


----------



## Janine (Aug 24, 2006)

I do love DSW &amp; Macy's. But I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Cathy Jean shoes. They have styles for practically everybody and their prices are pretty cheap.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 24, 2006)

Burlington Coat factory. 35 out of my 40 pairs of high heels are from there. Awsome prices and styles

damn zappos is HELLA EXPENSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get the same sexy stuff at burlington. (bare in mind all my heels are a minimum of 4inches tall w/ stilleto point) geeze, all the shoes I bought from burlington are under $20, most of them are $12-$15.


----------



## Akhirah (Aug 26, 2006)

I am a big fan on bronx shoes, they are very original and unique imo, although they are very hard to find in the UK.


----------



## Liz (Aug 27, 2006)

i like looking on zappos.com and nordstroms. but i always need to try shoes on since my feet are picky. but if i like a shoe, then i try looking on ebay for it to see if i can get it for cheaper


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 27, 2006)

Steve Madden, Bakers, Macys


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 28, 2006)

Macy's is great for shoes!!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 28, 2006)

zappos.com for sure.


----------



## MBenita (Aug 29, 2006)

DSW, Famous Footwear or Nordstrom.

DSW and Famous Footwear have free Frequent Buyer Clubs. Plus, they send you coupons for like $10 off of a $50 purchase about every 6-weeks.


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 29, 2006)

DSW is great-head over there a few times a year. I love looking at Zappos to compare shoes/details/pics etc and then I may look on Ebay or get off my keister for some serious shoe shopping.


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Aug 29, 2006)

zappos.com and nordys.. I'll look around at dsw, but I usually find the exact shoe cheaper at zappos.


----------



## ivette (Aug 30, 2006)

i wou;ld wait for a sale at the major department stores in your area


----------



## pharma (Aug 31, 2006)

9 west  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

victoria's secret.com

nordstroms.com

zappos.com

and my most fav is a local store named biz-r (this is for my lunchtime retail therapy!)


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 31, 2006)

DSW, Zappos and Nordstrom


----------



## CamaroChick (Sep 1, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's input! I did make it to DSW last weekend and got some trim leather ankle boots. Off to a good start....


----------



## redrocks (Sep 1, 2006)

I really love Marty's shoes. Great selection and excellent prices!


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 1, 2006)

Target has good shoes that are cheap! I also buy my shoes from Bakers, Famous Footwear, and Victoriassecret.com.


----------



## firesign (Sep 3, 2006)

Definitley DSW


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 3, 2006)

Vans, antique stores, thrift shops, and anywere else that have awsome sales on shoes.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 3, 2006)

Here in Toronto we have ALDO shoes in every mall but i've also seen them in the US and they have a USA website! I love their shoes and everything they sell and they are very comfortable as well!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 3, 2006)

in Uk, i go to debenhams.


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 15, 2007)

Ross.

They tend to have good quality brand shoes and very fashionable. Plus their prices aren't to bad either normally 50%+ off from regular prices.


----------



## Anastasia_13 (Jan 18, 2007)

TJMaxx or ebay. I know it is a chance with ebay, but if you know the brand, it can be a great place to get shoes/boots.


----------



## Saje (Jan 18, 2007)

I usually just walk around til I find the style I want or something catches my eye. But Macy's or Nordstroms carry pretty ones. Sometimes I get luck and find a nice pair at Payless.


----------



## mzmephime (Jan 19, 2007)

Payless

Burlingtons

Bakers

TJ Maxx

Target

Shoe Carnival

Zappos


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 19, 2007)

Honestly, I've been doing most of my shoe shopping on ebay. There's always something new, lots of variety, and they're all mad cheap.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 19, 2007)

I like payless shoes and i buy my chucks at walmart "no boundaries"


----------



## Chaela (Jan 20, 2007)

I like Payless aswell and tennis shoes from WalMart JCPenney has had some pretty good ones, other than that Internet


----------



## Lindsey2 (Jan 20, 2007)

I buy a lot of my summer shoes when eddiebaueroutlet.com has an extra 30%off sale. Most of them I got on sale for between $10 and $15 dollars a pair and they we're orignally $25 to $50 dollars a pair. I buy them in Sept. for the next summer.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 16, 2007)

Bakers

Dillard's

Famous Footwear

Macy's

Nine West

Ross

TJ Maxx


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

off broadway


----------

